# Clexane question



## melek73 (Nov 30, 2007)

Hi, hope this is the correct section.


I'm currently 10weeks pg and i had ordered some more clexane but they wont arrive until Mon, which means i will have to go a day without it.  Will this be a problem?


Also i have to stop prednisilone at 12 weeks do i slowly stop this at 12weeks or start to cut down before hand?


Many thanks


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Missing one day won't be a problem in relation to the Clexane. Usually reducing regimens with steroids as part of immune treatments start after 12 full weeks of treatment and taper off finishing around 15 weeks. Your clinic should advise on how to reduce your dosage.


----------

